# 我把你弄丢在了心里



## xiaolijie

Hi,

I came across this title of a novel on the net. What exactly does it mean? and is it a regular (grammar) construction?

Cheers,


----------



## coconutpalm

It is quite uncommon Chinese. The author is very unconventional, but he/she may have gone too far, because I can't quite understand it, either.

My try: I lost you in my heart, or, in my heart, I lost you.
quite illogical, really.


----------



## xiaolijie

coconutpalm said:


> My try: I lost you in my heart, or, in my heart, I lost you.
> quite illogical, really.


I'm lost as well! I don't know whether it meant to say  "你" is now *in *or* out* of the heart.


----------



## deanguo

xiaolijie said:


> I'm lost as well! I don't know whether it meant to say "你" is now *in *or* out* of the heart.


 
In this title, it is not the key point whether *in *or *out*. It expresses a feeling that I love u so much, but I can't have u.


----------



## GEmatt

Could I ask what the function of 了 is, here?


----------



## deanguo

GEmatt said:


> Could I ask what the function of 了 is, here?


 
It means 完成时，表示已经发生过的语气。


----------



## GEmatt

deanguo said:


> 已经发生过的语气。


好的,谢谢。那为什么不位于《心里》之后,《我把你弄丢在心里了》这样呢? 

Hm, font problems, sorry.  I mean why isn't it placed after 《心里》?


----------



## Carina Gou

xiaolijie said:


> I'm lost as well! I don't know whether it meant to say "你" is now *in *or* out* of the heart.


1 you are in my heart, but i cannot have you any more.
2 i love you so much, but the love hurt me.


----------



## kenny4528

deanguo said:


> It expresses a feeling that I love u so much, but I can't have u.


 
我有點好奇: 這個解釋應該是個人的感受吧; 每個人對此句的解讀應該有所不同。


----------



## deanguo

GEmatt said:


> 好的,谢谢。那为什么不位于《心里》之后,《我把你弄丢在心里了》这样呢?
> 
> Hm, font problems, sorry. I mean why isn't it placed after 《心里》?


 
这两句话强调的重点不一样，


----------



## deanguo

kenny4528 said:


> 我有點好奇: 這個解釋應該是個人的感受吧; 每個人對此句的解讀應該有所不同。


 
这个解释可以看作“意译”，但就大多数native speaker而言，这个句子给人的感觉基本是这个意思了。当然，具体的通过小说的内容才能更深刻体会title的意思。


----------



## kenny4528

deanguo said:


> 这个解释可以看作“意译”，但就大多数native speaker而言，这个句子给人的感觉基本是这个意思了。当然，具体的通过小说的内容才能更深刻体会title的意思。


同意


----------



## ofriendragon

*re: **我把你弄丢在了心里*
这句话不知所云。

改一下：
*我把你留在了心里*

这句话意思明显些，意思很可能是：我爱上了你。


----------



## xiaolijie

ofriendragon said:


> *re: **我把你弄丢在了心里*
> 这句话不知所云。
> 
> 改一下：
> *我把你留在了心里*
> 
> 这句话意思明显些，意思很可能是：我爱上了你。


I think ofriendragon has got closer to what I want to ask (I'm trying to get some literal meaning first and then figure out the non-literal later). 

Could someone please tell me if the following 2 sentences more or less mean the same:
a. 我把你*留*在了心里.
c. 我把你*丢*在了心里.
??


----------



## univerio

xiaolijie said:


> I think ofriendragon has got closer to what I want to ask (I'm trying to get some literal meaning first and then figure out the non-literal later).
> 
> Could someone please tell me if the following 2 sentences more or less mean the same:
> a. 我把你*留*在了心里.
> c. 我把你*丢*在了心里.
> ??



Yes, 丢, in some contexts, means the same as 留, "to keep", but the original sentence is quite ambiguous so I can't say for sure whether they could be equivalent *in this context*. Like deaguo said, the contents of the book will probably shed some light on the meaning of the title. It's just like many English novels: without reading the book, it's hard to know what the title refers to. It might be a keyword, a key sentence in the book, or perhaps just a bit related; it's hard to judge simply by that sentence alone. So I suggest you read the book first.


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you all again for replying. I think I've got some ideas, and will look further into the question when I've got the chance. 

But for now, this is perhaps an easier question than the original:

*我把男人弄丢了*
What does this mean ??




			
				GEmatt said:
			
		

> 好的,谢谢。那为什么不位于《心里》之后,《我把你弄丢在心里了》这样呢?


It's a good question, GEmatt, but it's not necessarily easy one to answer. My thought on this is that in this kind of structure (= verb+zai), by force of habit, the "le" goes more readily after "zai" than at the end of the sentence. There seems to be no signicant difference in meaning between the two though.


----------



## coconutpalm

Oh, my first reply is really too misleading, because it's as ambiguous as the title itself!
I'll try again.
Firstly, I think "I" love "you" very very much, that I treasure you deep in my heart. Then, something happens, our relationship is jeopadized, and I feel confused, get depressed. Yet I love you so much that as my confusion and ambivalence grows, my love for you grows as well, that the spot I place you in my heart gets more "distant" and "hidden". My love for you is lost in my heart. All is because I love you so much.

Is this clear?
No, surely 
But as the other friends say, the reading of the book can only offer the right answer.


----------



## xiaolijie

Coconutpalm, thanks again for your thoughtful reply. From the bit I've read of this title, your explanation seems to be on the right track. But as my interest is primarily in the language, so for now could you please tell me what the sentence below can possibly mean? It's also taken from the internet: *我把男人弄丢了.*

Cheers,


----------



## coconutpalm

The structure of both sentences are weird enough. I can't say they are normal language.

我把男人弄丢了: who is this 男人? 
My husband? This is my closest guess. but if so, I'd add a 我 before 男人: I lost my husband/ My husband has left me.


----------



## ofriendragon

Re: *我把你丢在了心里.*

Hi xiaolijie,
Simply, we don't say *丢* that way. Literally, *丢* is more often used to mean *throw* as in _*throw the ball*._ (You cannot throw a ball into your heart, let alone a person.)
In 我把你*留*在了心里, we need a word to mean something abstract, which *丢*cannot function properly. 
Though my Chinese dictionary tells me that *丢 *can mean *留* [: 遗留 (leave over) 我一生是个无用的人,一块土也不曾丢给你们。——《儒林外史》] , I don't think it is just the right definition that you want, at least it sounds classical or dialectal to my ear.
That said, I can say the sentence is not impossible. As we know, words or lines in free-style writings as lyrics sometimes don't need to mean anything. 
That is a sentence you should not learn.
---------
那年夏天，我第一眼看到你时，我就把你永远地留在了心里。（这里你用丢，我就判你一个）


----------



## ofriendragon

Re: *我把男人弄丢了.*
This sentence is idiomatic. 
*男人* In this situation, it usually means husband in Chinese.
*丢* is here used figuratively or jokingly.

*我把男人弄丢了* means My husband(or boyfriend) and I are *game over*. (It's my fault, and I deserve it. or I am happy that I have got rid of him now ).


----------



## xiaolijie

Thanks to the help by all, I think I'm now quite clear of the meaning intended by 《我把你弄丢在了心里》. 

I've also read the story, in which the narrator loved one person but had to married another, so it's very much in the way coconutpalm has explained.

Another factor which help making the meaning clear to me is an example of the use of 丢 that I came across:
*他早已把这事丢在胸后： *
He has clean forgotten all about the matter.

So, my search seems to have reached a successful end and once again, 谢谢大家的帮助！


----------

